# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Ανταλλάσσονται-Ζητούνται-Χαρίζονται αντικείμενα > [ΖΗΤΩ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΧΑΡΙΣΟΥΝ] ζευγαρώστρα!

## chrismyrts

Ζητω να μου χαρισουν ζευγαρωστρα κατάλληλη για καναρινια ή παραδεισια. Μενω Πετρούπολη. Ευχαριστω!!!!

----------

